# How to stop recording Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune



## Souixa (Mar 10, 2019)

My Bolt keeps recording all episodes of *Jeopardy* and *Wheel of Fortune*, but I never set up these programs to record and can't stop them (and these aren't Suggested Recordings or Wish List items). Any ideas?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd try giving the shows a thumbs down, that might work.

eta: hum, looks like there might be something up with Hydra, I don't run Hydra so haven't noticed anything. This thread has some info and links to another with more discussion. Thumbs Up/Down in Recording List?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

What does your To Do list look like? Does it show scheduled recordings upcoming for those programs?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Perhaps the icon next to the programs in the TDL or their folder can help: Hydra Issues

WL and Suggestions are different.


----------



## Souixa (Mar 10, 2019)

Forgot to mention, I did the down thumbs on both shows to indicate I don't like them.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You didn't say you'd checked your OnePass Manager...that's the most likely reason they're recording.

-KP


----------



## Souixa (Mar 10, 2019)

Yea, I did that too. I was thinking it might be a bug and so I was ping'ing others to see if that happened to them too.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

check on manual recordings?


----------



## majinbuu147 (Nov 22, 2005)

mine did the same thing with the last Olympics. Took me forever to get it to stop recording that crap. I had to go through the To Do list and cancel and the scheduled recordings. Finally I found that my TiVo had created its own wish list and deleted that so it stopped. I don't know if that's the same thing you're experiencing.

Do you have any wish lists that you created yourself?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I sense the makings of a scandal, here: content producers paying TiVo to send out Season Passes to users' TiVo boxes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> I sense the makings of a scandal, here: content producers paying TiVo to send out Season Passes to users' TiVo boxes.


Considering the two programs involved, I had a really good laugh from that post.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Check your wish list also. If something in your wish list shares a word with these programs it will record them.


----------

